# Irish Whiskey Barrel blanks



## dgsearle (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello All,

This may not be the best place to post this and if so I apologize in advance. Last year my wife and I went to Ireland for our 25th anniversary and toured both the Republic and Northern Ireland. While in Northern Ireland, we were able to tour the Bushmill's distillery and had a great time. Turned out my wife REALLY enjoyed their Whiskey.
Anyway, for our anniversary this next year I thought about making her a pen from an Irish whiskey barrel but cannot find any sources. I can find PLENTY American sources, but I really want to try to find an Irish blank. I know they must exist, because I have seen pens sold on the internet made from them, but up to now have not been able to track down a source myself. I have even tried the Bushmill's and Jameson's distilleries to see if they knew of a source.
Would anyone happen to have any ideas?

Thanks,

David


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 10, 2020)

Best I can offer is this thought.  We have several members here on the IAP from Ireland, check out the members map for the names and reach out to them, they might be able to help you.  I hope you can get something you're looking for.


----------



## EricRN (Jun 10, 2020)

dgsearle said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This may not be the best place to post this and if so I apologize in advance. Last year my wife and I went to Ireland for our 25th anniversary and toured both the Republic and Northern Ireland. While in Northern Ireland, we were able to tour the Bushmill's distillery and had a great time. Turned out my wife REALLY enjoyed their Whiskey.
> Anyway, for our anniversary this next year I thought about making her a pen from an Irish whiskey barrel but cannot find any sources. I can find PLENTY American sources, but I really want to try to find an Irish blank. I know they must exist, because I have seen pens sold on the internet made from them, but up to now have not been able to track down a source myself. I have even tried the Bushmill's and Jameson's distilleries to see if they knew of a source.
> ...


My only thought seems to have occurred to you—reach out to Bushmans (call and talk to a person if you can) and tell them the story about how you visited on a tour for your anniversary and what you’d like to do with the wood. I would be surprised if they Had the ability to send you something but didn’t.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jun 12, 2020)

dgsearle said:


> Would anyone happen to have any ideas?Thanks, David



I have 2 pen blanks from whisky staves but cannot guarantee that they are from Bushmills.
You can have them if they are of interest to you.
Alan


----------



## dgsearle (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you very much, but TSB54 very graciously sent be a Jameson blank.
Thank you very much Mr. Bean! I am looking forward to surprising my wife with it.


----------

